# hi



## terry leake (Apr 24, 2016)

Hi as any one got any photos of rfa grey rover was on it 1970 thanks


----------



## King Ratt (Aug 23, 2005)

Try ship spotting.com. 

There are a few pix of Grey in there. Also on the RFAA site, worth a look.

KR


----------

